# Nice score!!!



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

Was looking on Craigslist last night and came across 3 Bombers by Monogram: 1/48 B-29,1/72 B-52 and the Gem of the deal a sealed 1/72 B-36 from 1980. the other 2 are from 1977....I paid $40.00 for all three...not bad and they are complete.:thumbsup:


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Good deal! :thumbsup:


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

Correction all but one is complete.The B-29 is missing one engine cowl......still not a bad deal.This might be a good time to start on a War rocket Ajax.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Definitely a good find!


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Great find!! Nice to know there are some good deals to be found still - thats half the fun of searching!!!
Steve


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Great pic up, where's the pix? :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

You can buy a set of corrected resin B-29 cowls since the kit ones are inaccurate (not greatly so). You can probably get a cowl from Revell since they still sell the kit. I would also ask over on Hyperscale ...


----------

